# NSW: Summer Hill Creek



## tomstorm (Nov 26, 2010)

Over the last month or two I've been working on and off in Orange NSW and staying a few kms from Ophir, about 15mins out of Orange on Summer Hill Creek. The creek is a General trout stream and the last few times I was there in the closed season. But not this week! After seeing a few good rainbows last time I was determined to catch my first Aussie trout.

We finished work at about 1730 but after fishing till sunset on tues and wed I hadn't managed a single trout, just one agressive follow.

Thursday was my last chance. The rainbows were clearly taking small insects from the surface and after trying a celta I tied on a vintage wobbler. Second cast into a deep pool and I was on! Finally. The trout put up a great fight with a few solid runs and a jump or two. A quick photo and she was released.

I hooked another larger one later on but it threw the hooks on the first jump.

It was a great afternoon walking the creek. Some really beautiful country and only 3 hours drive from Sydney.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful spot. An old flatmate took me to a creek near Molong years ago. Can't remember the name now but the scenery made up for our inability to catch fish.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Noice,
I'm actually in Borenore right now and saw a guy getting ready to walk a creek last night when we went to the food and wine fest.
Never thought about fishing the little creeks here till I saw that.


----------



## tomstorm (Nov 26, 2010)

There's heaps of trout fishing to be done in the central west creeks. The fish aren't huge but lots of fun.


----------

